# Vigo, Pontevedra - English/Australian Expats



## Family of Nuts (May 3, 2014)

Hello All,

Would love to hear from any expats from England and Australia living in Vigo and it's surroundings.

What have been you experiences.... Good or Bad?

As we are thinking of moving there next year.

Regards,
Family of Nuts


----------

